

Hacking your CRM to handle phone calls - foogoo
http://blogs.dovetailsoftware.com/blogs/kmiller/archive/2009/04/13/can-your-crm-place-a-phone-call.aspx

======
jeffiel
Great Twilio application! Great writeup Kevin.

